# Help me to ID my Piranha



## yoshipray (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought 4 two-inches piranha from my lfs. They were listed as silver piranha. They have a silver coat with a little red showing on the end of the belly and some yellow on the front belly. I asked the clerk but he told me that he has no clue what kind of piranha it is. I know for sure that it is not a red-belly but would like to know if it is a piraya. I have never own a piraya and have never seen one except pictures. Please help me identify my piranha. Here are some pictures I took earlier.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

def. not a piraya. 
wes


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

they look like serrasalmus denticulatus to me! but not 100% sure


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks like some species of serra to me...... and check out how ate up their fins are


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im stumped as to what they are. try posting them in the ID forum


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

p.Denticulatus

got my vote.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Pygopristis denticulata


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is a pic of some 5-6inch dents to compare (if your pic is actually dents)

pic belongs to member gamedogg


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> they look like serrasalmus denticulatus to me! but not 100% sure


x4


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...they look like dentics to me as well.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Dents


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My vote goes to P. denticulata as well.
I've never seen them as small as these guys: very nice!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd go with dents, but man I have never seen them that small before. Where did you get them at?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah dentic has my vote as well love that white border on the fins


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea there not a piraya not reds. nice pick up man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it a red hook silver dollar :laugh: nah!!!!!!!!! it a dent.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I just got three pygopristis denticulata that size. They're cool so far.


----------

